# A Tree's Life



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi everybody, this is my latest layout, hope you would like it

A Dead Wood ‧ A growing Forest

Ending ‧ Prolong

Pass Away ‧ Newborn

A nature grows story 《 A Tree's Life 》


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice

interestin big wood 
You found wood in nature? What kind of plant is it?


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful!! Take the fish out and it would look like a scene out of a forest.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Love the great use of bark there.. and yes.. BEAUTIFUL!

Drew


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Like always,never seen the front pics.Is it the CAU's style ? :heh: J/K
BTW,i really love the lush of mosses in this tank,but still has no ideas about the layout,cuz you are missing the front pic


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Usually when I see people trying to put poetic verse and symbols to their aquarium I think they are a little crazy and self indulgent, but this is one of the few times where I can clearly see what you intended your aquascape to represent. Your words truly fit what you show in the photographs!


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Well said Hudson!

Gr8


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for your appreciation,Full view attached!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

wonderfull! Really looks lika forest =)


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Truly exceptional work, as always from the CAU members. 

So what is the origin of the "tree" piece used in this layout? Is it some sort of fossilized wood or real "bark" from a tree?


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

jsenske said:


> Truly exceptional work, as always from the CAU members.
> 
> So what is the origin of the "tree" piece used in this layout? Is it some sort of fossilized wood or real "bark" from a tree?


Hi Jeffrey,

The tree is formed by a piece of bark, it is very common in Asia, most of people use it as the background in the tank, I curve it as a round shape and drop some rock inside to let it sink.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquaticmagic/43621-natural-tree-bark-pix.html


----------

